# Help - sick lethargic scorpion dying-maybe - new owner.



## leighannedelray (Sep 13, 2010)

First, thank you in advance for any help that you can give me.
I rescued this lovely scorpion from a terrible testosterone bar that fought them and then dunked their little bodies in vodka and drank them. I just pulled off a sort of scorpion kidnapping. 
I have many other cool pets, like tortoises, tarantulas, and praying mantis, I also have had Arizona Bark scorpions as pets. But, never anyone like this. I think this little fella is an Emperor Scorpion, but not sure. I also have no idea how old he or she is, or pretty much anything about it. 

I think that he may be sick though. I noticed that is has white spots, and I thought they were only near his joints, but seem to be everywhere. They don't seem to move, or be mites, and they seem to disappear when I spritz him. I thought it was like a hard water type stain on his shell, but I am using only bottled water that is distilled. 
I am keeping him in a huge 30 gallon rubbermaid box, with tree barks, and burrows, and lots of Arizona dirt. And he has a water dish and plenty of crickets. I spritz him daily, but it is really dry here, ( I live in Tucson, AZ ) and so maybe that is not enough.
I have only had him for about 2 weeks, but he just seems to be less and less active every day, to the point now, to where he won't move unless some serious prodding. I think he may be dying, and if it is just from old age, I would like to know, but if it is something that I am doing and I can change, I really really really want to know, because I really love him. 
I named him Hector.
Thank you for any advice. 
I will post some photos, before he is spritzed with water, and after he is spritzed and then, under the UV light, just in case that can tell you guys something, and then a close up of him dry, so you can sort of see the white spots, and beside an American penny, for size comparison. 
Let me know if there is anything I can do.
Thanks again.


----------



## venomglide (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello,

I don't know about its current situation now but for sure that scorpion should be in a damp substrate (a cocopeat/coco coir or potting soil).

Pity on Hector. Hope he gets well


----------



## H. laoticus (Sep 13, 2010)

I can see why your scorpion is lethargic.  It should be on this type of substrate pictured here:  http://www.ent.uga.edu/insectzoo/images/live_exhibits_emperor_scorpion_large.jpg

It requires a humid environment.

Please click on the Links in my signature for information on this species


----------



## ScorpDude (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah get that substrate wet! Also give him a water bowl (if you haven't already)


----------



## Michiel (Sep 13, 2010)

Like the rest said, put it on cocoshumus. They come from West Africa, from a tropical, warm and humid environment. Keeping them on such a substrate, often recommended by people in pet shops :?:barf:, is killing them slowly in a couple of months time. So change that substrate and your savee will be a happy camper


----------



## Treynok (Sep 13, 2010)

Pretty much as stated before get him hydrated but avoid spraying water directly on it.  give it a water dish, high humidity, and a nice hide it doesn't look too bad off.  Get it eating and it will probably be okay they are very hardy.  Don't blacklight him too much and let him get to a dark moist place.


----------



## Abby (Sep 13, 2010)

sometimes they don't notice their prey right away.
I usually hold a cricket with my tweezers around his claw, and he grabs it and eats it like a subway sandwich.

Keep us posted, I hope it all goes well.


----------



## leighannedelray (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you guys. I hope that is all I need to do. I have a bed a beast brick soaking right now as I type. He will have super juicy coconut substrate in a matter of minutes and I will report on if that changes his attitude.
thank you again so much.
Take care,
LA


----------



## leighannedelray (Sep 14, 2010)

*In the new dirt*

So, I have put him in the stuff called Bed a beast or something like that. 
It is a coconut fiber substrate that is a really good dirt and very moist, and I can't tell anything yet. 
But just like a miracle our cat was playing with something, and we noticed a roach had happily entered our house and we took it away from one pet, and gave it to another. 
And like you suggested, we presented it to him like a king, with the tweezers, and he did exactly like you said, 'hold it like a subway sandwich'.
He grabbed it with both of his little claws, and last I looked he was halfway done. 
So, all in all I think it is o.k. 

I guess the main thing that ever concerned me was this chalky white look to his exoskeleton, which is still there. I just look at other pictures of other emperors and they are so inky black, and he doesn't look like that. But maybe it will change. I will post a happy picture now for you in his good dirt.
Thanks again.
Leigh Anne DelRay


----------



## Michiel (Sep 14, 2010)

Good for you! Glad it fed. Forceps feeding is only fun for you and not necessary for the animal. There aren't any people in the wild to hand them their prey, and in nature their territory is multiple times larger than the enclosure you are keeping it in, so don't worry that it cannot find its food.


----------



## dairy (Sep 14, 2010)

Good to hear he's eating. In the future you may want to get captive prey. There's no knowing what that roach crawled through, ate or has living in or on it.

As far as the white substance you could try rubbing it with a damp q-tip and see if it comes off. If it doesn't IDK, maybe a fungal issue?

In the first and second picture you posted what kind of lighting do you have on him/her? There is some red on the chelicerae that I've never noticed on any other Emp :?

Good luck with your new pet


----------



## Michiel (Sep 14, 2010)

you can clean the cuticle like Dairy explained, but clean it in multiple times, give it rest....your animal does not have to walk the catwalk soon, so let it rest, and you will, now that it is in a humid environment, it will able to clean itself better.


----------



## leighannedelray (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi there. I rescued him from Burningman and there is a constant ongoing dusting of sand that is always layered onto people. It is like a fine alkali powder. It is terribly harsh for a human, and their skin, and probably just as bad for bugs, so I suspect that may be on him. 

But as far as the lighting I used, it was just the flash light of my camera.
And as far as thinking you see a color that you have never seen on an emperor, he may not be an emperor! I was never told that he was, I just guesses it! Could he be something else????

Thanks.


----------



## cannabeast (Sep 14, 2010)

gratz on the rescue, im sure it was amazing like batman.

why does his stinger, face, claws look so red? sure its p. imperator?? if it is then i wouldnt worry so much about not getting stung and using tweezers. those guys are like gentle giants. you can scoop him up and let him walk around on you. make sure he doesnt fall. and dont do it all the time and stress him out


----------



## dairy (Sep 14, 2010)

leighannedelray said:


> But as far as the lighting I used, it was just the flash light of my camera. And as far as thinking you see a color that you have never seen on an emperor, he may not be an emperor! I was never told that he was, I just guesses it! Could he be something else????
> 
> Thanks.


I'm 100% sure that's an Emp. I was thinking more that the red coloration might be caused by what ever substance is covering him/her. I'm not so good with the imaging tags and photo shop or I'd just circle what I'm talking about and repost the image. 

I also wouldn't assume that just 'cause it's an emp it can be handled without incident. Let him/her settle in for a while and then if you want to pick it up I would start by gently bumping the tailing from behind and see what kind of reaction you get.


----------



## H. laoticus (Sep 14, 2010)

Glad to see it's doing well on proper substrate and feeding.
I wouldn't worry about the build-up on its exo.
I doubt it's harmful and was probably a result of the previous owner spraying it with hard water and thereby creating water stains.


----------



## Stewjoe (Sep 14, 2010)

Was this one possibly dunked in alcohol?


----------



## leighannedelray (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, so I have tried the damp q-tip thing, and he only let me do that for a minute, and then he got annoyed with me. 
A photo of him annoyed:





So hopefully, the white chalky dust is not hurting him. I know it can hurt people's skin ( I know I had it on my feet and they were terribly painful and swollen), but an exoskeleton is probably way tougher than people's skin. 

Here is the dust that I am talking about, and info on it:
http://www.burningman.com/preparation/event_survival/playa_foot.html

and I am certain that it is what is all over him. Unless, some Emperor's just look less black than others.


----------



## leighannedelray (Sep 15, 2010)

Stewjoe said:


> Was this one possibly dunked in alcohol?


Unfortunately, that it totally possible. I hate to even think about it. But take a look at this photo (this is before the heist) . 







:barf:







:8o


----------



## leighannedelray (Sep 15, 2010)

As far as the build up, I am thinking it must be the playa dust, I just found a photo of him before I kidnapped him, on day one of Burningman, and so before he was exposed to that dust for a week. 

Is there anyway that I can just dunk him in water and scrub him really good and really fast?


----------



## venomglide (Sep 15, 2010)

leighannedelray said:


> As far as the build up, I am thinking it must be the playa dust, I just found a photo of him before I kidnapped him, on day one of Burningman, and so before he was exposed to that dust for a week.
> 
> Is there anyway that I can just dunk him in water and scrub him really good and really fast?


Hello,

That is what i was thinking too..  but i would not dare... how about wiping it with a damp tissue? using a tweezer?


----------



## leighannedelray (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, I am swabbing him with a wet q-tip, and he is letting me clean him for about 2 minutes, until he is just overly aggravated with me, so I just do it until he is unhappy, and then I stop. 
I have cleaned him with the q-tip a few times now, and I think it is a little better. 
I am not worried about it at all as far as appearances go, just concerned because that dust causes chemical burns after long term on people skin. So, the quicker I can get it off of him, the better. (If that is what the discoloration is). Will keep you all posted.
Thanks for all your help.
Leigh Anne DelRay


----------



## venomglide (Sep 15, 2010)

Can't wait to see him clean and comfy...


----------



## cannabeast (Sep 18, 2010)

Stewjoe said:


> Was this one possibly dunked in alcohol?



what made you suspect that? would he still live after being dunked in alcohol?


----------



## venomglide (Sep 18, 2010)

cannabeast said:


> what made you suspect that? would he still live after being dunked in alcohol?


hello cannabeast. here is the quote from the first page



leighannedelray said:


> First, thank you in advance for any help that you can give me.
> I rescued this lovely scorpion from a terrible testosterone bar that fought them and then dunked their little bodies in vodka and drank them. I just pulled off a sort of scorpion kidnapping.


It would not be suspecting. The rescuer snatched it away.

Maybe this emp is immune to alcohol just kidding, but IMO when this emp was dunked into an alcohol maybe it doesn't breath and it is just there in a short period of time.


----------



## cannabeast (Sep 18, 2010)

aha, thanks for clearing that up.. its sounds like a pretty tolerant imp. sounds like he really took a beating. yeah maybe he doesnt breathe in alcohol, but im not sure why his ligaments and mouth and everything wouldnt have been damaged by the alcohol. anyway this has been a pretty baffling and extraordinary thread. the imperator is starting to look much better. im amazed... keep posted on whats going on with that little guy. REMEMBER: SCORPIONS ARENT INTOXICATING!!! ... but they make cats vomit when consumed so dont let your cat eat emperors, dead or alive.


----------



## venomglide (Sep 18, 2010)

cannabeast said:


> aha, thanks for clearing that up.. its sounds like a pretty tolerant imp. sounds like he really took a beating. yeah maybe he doesnt breathe in alcohol, but im not sure why his ligaments and mouth and everything wouldnt have been damaged by the alcohol. anyway this has been a pretty baffling and extraordinary thread. the imperator is starting to look much better. im amazed... keep posted on whats going on with that little guy. REMEMBER: SCORPIONS ARENT INTOXICATING!!! ... but they make cats vomit when consumed so dont let your cat eat emperors, dead or alive.


hehehe maybe the scorp don't serve its purpose yet so he must not be dead, and he must be snatch by leighannedelray so that the cat could eat it... maybe that is what the emps purpose hehehe just kidding


----------



## Stewjoe (Sep 18, 2010)

venomglide said:


> hello cannabeast. here is the quote from the first page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was brainstorming, the white film could have been from the alcohol, short term submersion.


----------



## cannabeast (Sep 19, 2010)

venomglide said:


> hehehe maybe the scorp don't serve its purpose yet so he must not be dead, and he must be snatch by leighannedelray so that the cat could eat it... maybe that is what the emps purpose hehehe just kidding



haha yeah, but for real.. how did retarded people keep him alive so long?


----------



## leighannedelray (Sep 25, 2010)

OK, so I have done all that you suggest. I think he is better. But I am worried about the white stuff still. I think it is playa dust. And the only way that I was able to get that off my own feet was to soak them in vinegar! 
It is a alkaline, and it is neutralized with a base. 
I just went to a scorpion, tarantula, and reptile show here in Tucson today, and he is not at all like he should be, just with that white stuff all over him.

If you guys are thinking it won't harm him, I will shut up about it. I just would hate for him to be slowly dying while I do nothing about it. 

The qtip swabbing is doing nothing but making him hate me.

Any ideas?
Thanks guys!


----------



## Kathy (Sep 25, 2010)

I've been thinking of your little guy!  I'm glad he is doing better, but that white stuff would bother me too - mainly if it is on the outside, did he ingest any of it.  You have gone above and beyond to help this scorpion.  What a kind person you are.


----------



## BAM1082 (Sep 26, 2010)

I remeber when i first put my Pandius Cavimanus in its encloser it went right into its water dish, and stayed in their for a minute or so..... a bath can't hurt??

I always thought emperors tolerant of water, Ive seen mine at his water dish cleaning himself.

I think if the Q-tip swabbing has failed you should find a 1" or so deep water dish, Put it into its encloser, add distilled water if available. 
Coax it into the bath.

Change the water frequently. 

Im glad its health has improved. The change from the first set of photos is quite remarkable. 

Good work.  
Bam


----------



## Bill S (Sep 27, 2010)

leighannedelray said:


> It is a alkaline, and it is neutralized with a base.


OK - You're not a chemist.  Alkaline = Base.  Two different words for the same high pH value.  If you want to neutralize an alkaline or a base, you use acid.  But please do not dunk your scorpion in acid to make him clean and shiny again.  (And yes, vinegar is acidic.)

Best thing you can do at this point is give him a good environment to live in.  And emperor scorpions like to burrow in warm, humid substrate.  Use peat, or a peat/coco fiber substrate (that will provide a very slight, safe level of acidity, if that makes you feel better) several inches deep, keep him warm (not hot, maybe 80 degrees or so), and feed him once in a while.  The rest should take care of itself.  Try to let him take it easy - avoid handling and stressing him.  These guys have slow metabolisms and you won't see any immediate changes, but be patient and all might turn out well.  

If you really need to clean him off - use a spray bottle of distilled water or spring water and mist him a bit.  But don't do it more than once or twice.  If the stuff doesn't rinse off the first time, it probably won't rinse off the 10th or 20th time.  And he doesn't need the added stress.


----------

